# Traffic Camera



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Not really EMS, but still funny because you run into people like this in the field all the time.

My partner just sent this to me.

The Traffic Camera:

A man was driving through an intersection when a traffic camera flashed. He thought his picture was taken for exceeding the speed limit, even though he knew he was not speeding. Just to be sure, he went around the block and passed the same spot, driving even more slowly, but again the camera flashed. He thought this was quite funny, so he slowed down even further as he drove past the area, but the traffic camera flashed yet again. He tried a fourth time with the same result. The fifth time he was laughing when the camera flashed as he rolled past at a snail's pace. Two weeks later, he got five notifications in the mail, of traffic fines for driving without a seat belt.


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh god got to love it!!


----------



## exodus (Jun 16, 2009)

Mehhh.

Since when do they pickup seatbelts


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 16, 2009)

exodus said:


> Mehhh.
> 
> Since when do they pickup seatbelts



When going through the photos and looking at them, it's clear to see who is wearing a seatbelt and who isn't. As long as their seatbelt isn't covered up.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Guys, its just a funny story..............:unsure:


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 16, 2009)

Considering how some in EMS don't always wear their seatbelts, it might be good to know that traffic cameras can catch violations other than just speeding or disobeying a stop sign.


----------



## medicdan (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## emt1994 (Jun 17, 2009)

Too funny guess you cant fix stupid


----------



## HasTy (Jun 17, 2009)

The way i originally saw it he was runningt he red light...


----------



## smokd u2 (Jun 17, 2009)

LOL! I thought that was funny. ^_^


----------



## willbeflight (Jun 18, 2009)

That was great!  He wasn't laughing long was he?  lol


----------



## Small_Town_EMT (Jul 21, 2009)

I figured he was running the light.  Never expected him to be not wearing a seat belt.  Loved it!


----------

